# Duration vs cashmere



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

I use cashmere on walls for 90% of my jobs and I’m a fan of it it’s never let me down. I have also heard great things about duration that it has amazing coverage. My next job coming up the HO insists on using duration and I have never used interior duration is there anything I should watch out for flashing, tacky, runs? Cashmere is $32/gal and duration is $35/gal so I assume they are basically on the same tier as far as quality goes. Also between cashmere and duration which do you prefer? We have a lot of SW haters on here so let’s keep it civil fellas!


----------



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

Also, I tried searching for past posts that are similar to my question but as we all know SW likes to change formulas on paints unannounced so I figured I would ask again


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

Picasso > duration, idiot!


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

Who is that Mack guy up there and why does he seem so smart? And have such a large...brush. These are the questions that plague my nights. Those and whether the library will issue a late fee for 'overcompensating: she loves you for who you really are!' 
That book sucked and I'll beat the **** out of any pussy who disagrees


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Painterpaintspaint said:


> I use cashmere on walls for 90% of my jobs and I’m a fan of it it’s never let me down. I have also heard great things about duration that it has amazing coverage. My next job coming up the HO insists on using duration and I have never used interior duration is there anything I should watch out for flashing, tacky, runs? Cashmere is $32/gal and duration is $35/gal so I assume they are basically on the same tier as far as quality goes. Also between cashmere and duration which do you prefer? We have a lot of SW haters on here so let’s keep it civil fellas!


I'm mainly a Cashmere/SuperPaint guy. I normally do not use duration interior however, I used it in satin on Tuesday per customers request and it was nice.

I was pleasantly surprised, it brushed nice, covered well, and dried to an even finish. My only dislike was the smell, it had an ammonia odor that Cashmere does not. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I generally hate SW products, but cashmere and duration are about their only good products. I think Cashmere is a great paint for lower traffic areas and for people that take immaculate care of their homes (yes I'm aware of it's "scrub resistance" but it's still not as durable as duration), and I think Duration is a better overall option. I don't think youll find that youre at all upset with the finish of Duration when you see it. The only issue might be smell as I agree it does have a bit of an odor. Covers great and lays down very nice though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Duration would be a little more durable, but Cashmere gives a little better finish quality and is a little easier to apply. (civil enough for ya?)


----------



## mrpaintman (Dec 1, 2017)

I pretty much only use Duration. I love it. I don't have any issues with runs or flashing. I try to convince all my clients (BM or Behr) to let me use Duration.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

used duration flat on a ceiling recently. over priced smelly garbage as far as im concerned


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Vylum said:


> used duration flat on a ceiling recently. over priced smelly garbage as far as im concerned


Now is that civil? True maybe. But civil? :devil3:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Cashmere smells like diesel fuel. Duration for us in a brown and dark grey satin finsh took 4 Coats to cover. Now that was last year or year before lol. Never tried them again. I do like the Emerald line .


----------



## mrpaintman (Dec 1, 2017)

what base was the paint? I've never had to do more than two with Duration


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Cashmere smells like diesel fuel. Duration for us in a brown and dark grey satin finsh took 4 Coats to cover. Now that was last year or year before lol. Never tried them again. I do like the Emerald line .


Now be civil man! Was it REALLY that bad of paint?:biggrin:


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to use Cashmere on every interior but after I used it on my own home I don't want to use it any more. I used the flat and it picked up dirt fast. When I cleaned it with a soft warm wash cloth it burnished the paint and flashed. Ive been using Duration flat enamle ( what ever that is supposed to mean) inlace of flat on jobs. The thing with Duration and with any wall Paint is it takes 2 coats. It will flash if you miss some of the 2nd coat. I think it will hold up better.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Cashmere smells like diesel fuel. Duration for us in a brown and dark grey satin finsh took 4 Coats to cover. Now that was last year or year before lol. Never tried them again. I do like the Emerald line .


You must've had a bad batch of Cashmere. I've heard you say that before and I've never experienced it. If anything I prefer the smell of Cashmere to most paints. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Cashmere all day. I never had much luck with Duration. Coverage in 2 coats was sketchy at best for the price of the paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

some Dutchboy paints smell like marijuana. Or so i am told.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> some Dutchboy paints smell like marijuana. Or so i am told.


They still make that stuff? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You must've had a bad batch of Cashmere. I've heard you say that before and I've never experienced it. If anything I prefer the smell of Cashmere to most paints.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Could be I’ll try again it is a nice Paint. 99 percent residents here want one paint only. Benjamin Moore , as they are a marketing machine. I remember when they had there banner at Fenway Park and when they advertised there colors for the green monster. Ask me how many kids rooms we painted Fenway Green lol. 

They always marketed as a family owned Paint company for over 100 years etc etc. People ate that up. it doesn’t mean there the best but less headaches when you give the customer what they want. So if they ask us to use Benny Moore we do Usually.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't tried the interior Duration, but Cashmere is my preferred go-to interior wall paint. I've had nothing but positive experiences using it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Could be I’ll try again it is a nice Paint. 99 percent residents here want one paint only. Benjamin Moore , as they are a marketing machine. I remember when they had there banner at Fenway Park and when they advertised there colors for the green monster. Ask me how many kids rooms we painted Fenway Green lol.
> 
> They always marketed as a family owned Paint company for over 100 years etc etc. People ate that up. it doesn’t mean there the best but less headaches when you give the customer what they want. So if they ask us to use Benny Moore we do Usually.


Yeah it's a weird thing, and being from the North East I've experienced it. Up there almost everyone wanted BM and down here it's the opposite almost everyone requests Sherwin.

Benjamin Moore also had a banner behind the batters box at Yankee Stadium for the longest time too. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PACman said:


> Duration would be a little more durable, but Cashmere gives a little better finish quality and is a little easier to apply. (civil enough for ya?)


Who hacked pacmans account? I want to report a crime!


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I could write a 5 page persuasive essay titled Cashmere is garbage and here's why. Hide is terrible. Low Lustre is akin to semi gloss. Every subsequent coat builds the sheen even shinier which makes it impossible to touch up. It's "self leveling" which means it'll sag if you apply it to thick. Shall I go on?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I could write a 5 page persuasive essay titled Cashmere is garbage and here's why. Hide is terrible. Low Lustre is akin to semi gloss. Every subsequent coat builds the sheen even shinier which makes it impossible to touch up. It's "self leveling" which means it'll sag if you apply it to thick. Shall I go on?


Yes please! BTW I only use it when people want flat, the low luster has way too much sheen for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's a cashmere wall for you. Nope, it's not wet. That's the next day.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

hideous


----------



## Ed From Mars (Mar 20, 2018)

I haven't used Duration on interiors yet, but I have used Cashmere, Superpaint, and Emerald. I like the Cashmere on the walls, but I don't recommend it for trim as it seems to nick and chip to easily. I find that the Emerald needs a third as it covers too thin and shows bleed through, even on a similar color base. I have little trouble with Superpaint. Ben Moore is practically non existent here. PPG is my preference, but is a bit more difficult to get as they don't have as many outlets as SW.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> They still make that stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


yup. Menard's sells it. cheap. because it is cheap paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Who hacked pacmans account? I want to report a crime!


For some reason, people only want to believe what they want to believe, regardless of the evidence. So to be civil, i just went with the positives. If people don't want to believe the negatives, let them suffer the consequences and find out for themselves. If people really want the truth, they will seek it out and not just ask closed questions like "which is better a or b?" If they want to know the truth, they would ask "how do a and b compare to c and d?" If they don't ask that, then they will never believe that c and d are better than a and b anyway. Let them find out the hard way.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Here's a cashmere wall for you. Nope, it's not wet. That's the next day.


Cashmere high gloss, right?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

AngieM said:


> I could write a 5 page persuasive essay titled Cashmere is garbage and here's why. Hide is terrible. *Low Lustre is akin to semi gloss. *Every subsequent coat builds the sheen even shinier which makes it impossible to touch up. It's "self leveling" which means it'll sag if you apply it to thick. Shall I go on?


Unfortunately there is no standard that paint companies have to follow. Nothing stopping them from labeling it flat without any legal repercussions. Actually this worked out nicely for me on a spec cross over recently. I had to check the TDS but it lined up pretty well.

Duration satin: 15-20 @85
Regal eggshell: 15-22 @85


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PACman said:


> Cashmere high gloss, right?


Low Lustre! But I have a feeling you knew that.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

PACman said:


> For some reason, people only want to believe what they want to believe, regardless of the evidence. So to be civil, i just went with the positives. If people don't want to believe the negatives, let them suffer the consequences and find out for themselves. If people really want the truth, they will seek it out and not just ask closed questions like "which is better a or b?" If they want to know the truth, they would ask "how do a and b compare to c and d?" If they don't ask that, then they will never believe that c and d are better than a and b anyway. Let them find out the hard way.


Even if c or d were better I'd still use a or b because my SW rep earned my loyalty. I made a marriage covenant with her for as long as she works for SW. But when she's gone, I'm a widow and free to floosy around until some other suiter snatches me up. If I were your customer pacman, I'd be faithful to you too


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Low sheen quali Kote all day everyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

Comment removed out of respect for the great men of China.


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

No offense to the Chinamen present--opium smokers or not.


----------



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

PACman said:


> For some reason, people only want to believe what they want to believe, regardless of the evidence. So to be civil, i just went with the positives. If people don't want to believe the negatives, let them suffer the consequences and find out for themselves. If people really want the truth, they will seek it out and not just ask closed questions like "which is better a or b?" If they want to know the truth, they would ask "how do a and b compare to c and d?" If they don't ask that, then they will never believe that c and d are better than a and b anyway. Let them find out the hard way.


The question was in regards to cashmere and duration. Out of the two which do people prefer and why? I don’t usually use duration so i asked if there is anything I should watch out for such as drips, flashing etc. I asked this because as stated in the post the Home owner wants me to USE duration and instead of running into any problems on a customers wall I thought maybe I could ask other professional painters in paint talk if duration has any defects when applying. Pretty straight forward. “be civil” was a joke (wear a mask when using shellac bud)


----------



## Painterpaintspaint (Mar 2, 2018)

If I wanted know about C or D or any other paint in comparison I would have. But I didn’t because I don’t I wanted to know cashmere and duration


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Painterpaintspaint said:


> The question was in regards to cashmere and duration. Out of the two which do people prefer and why? I don’t usually use duration so i asked if there is anything I should watch out for such as drips, flashing etc. I asked this because as stated in the post the Home owner wants me to USE duration and instead of running into any problems on a customers wall I thought maybe I could ask other professional painters in paint talk if duration has any defects when applying. Pretty straight forward. “be civil” was a joke (wear a mask when using shellac bud)


That's exactly what i am saying. You asked about two products and my answer was the best thing i could say about those two products. That's me being civil. Then there was a joke about me being civil and i explained that i gave my opinion about a and b, because that is all you wanted to know. I guess i should have pointed this out a little better but i thought my intent was obvious. If someone wanted to know the truth about a and b in comparison with any other paint, they would have asked about c and d as well. But you didn't so i didn't mention them. If i had, i wouldn't have been able to remain civil.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Painterpaintspaint said:


> My next job coming up the HO insists on using duration and I have never used interior duration is there anything I should watch out for flashing, tacky, runs?
> 
> Also between cashmere and duration which do you prefer?


I personally like duration a lot! Its much thicker than what you’ll be used to with Cashmere but the coverage is great and the color payout is almost always spot on. Its an acrylic latex just like Cashmere so other than the viscosity you shouldn’t have any suprise differences. 

I’ve only had issues with flashing once (when using the semi-gloss) but think that had more to do with the enviroment & not the paint itself, haven't had it happen since but I almost always use satin & not the semi-gloss


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

mackhomie said:


> Comment removed out of respect for the great men of China.


name one

and long duck dong doesn't count


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Duration is definitely thicker than Cashmere. Yup.


----------

